# rxvt-unicode failing



## dndlnx (Oct 4, 2011)

My ports tree is up to date. I tried reinstalling perl and urxvt, didn't do anything. I looked in /ports/UPDATING, didn't see anything useful.

Am I doing something wrong? Is there anything I can do to the makefile, so it works?



```
===>  Building for rxvt-unicode-9.12
cc  -o rxvt rxvt.o background.o command.o rxvtfont.o init.o main.o misc.o  screen.o 
scrollbar.o scrollbar-next.o scrollbar-rxvt.o  scrollbar-xterm.o scrollbar-plain.o 
xdefaults.o encoding.o  rxvttoolkit.o rxvtutil.o keyboard.o  ev_cpp.o fdpass_wrapper.o
ptytty_wrapper.o rxvtperl.o -lutil -lsupc++ -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lfontconfig   -L/usr/
local/lib -lXft -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lX11   -L/usr/local/lib -lXrender -
lX11    -L/usr/local/lib -R/usr/local/lib  -lX11  -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -
lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib/
perl5/5.10.1/mach/CORE  -Wl,-E  -fstack-protector -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/local/lib/
perl5/5.10.1/mach/CORE -lperl -lm -lcrypt -lutil
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/work/rxvt-unicode-9.12/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode/work/rxvt-unicode-9.12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
```


----------



## Crest (Oct 5, 2011)

Try updating to lang/perl5.14 (see UPDATING for details).


----------



## zeissoctopus (Oct 5, 2011)

updating to lang/perl5.12 (ports default Perl version) is enough


----------



## dndlnx (Oct 7, 2011)

It specifically wanted the perl5.10, I tried those versions but it wouldn't build. :\

But anyway, my problem's gone. The "rxvt-unicode-9.12_1" bump fixed whatever was wrong.


----------

